# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Richard Ford anyone?

## easy75

I am surprised there is no thread for Richard Ford. He's my one of my favorites. He won the Pen/Faulkner and the Pullitzer. And he created the most complete character in contemporary literature. I think people might participate if he had his own thread.

----------

